# High or low rep squats?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes I've searched, yes the search facility is ****.

Basically my legs are the one part of my body I just can't get to grow, they get stronger, but don't seem to grow! Now it's the general consensus that squats are best for leg mass, but what rep range is best? I've tried 10, I've tried 15, but to be honest I've never stuck either of them out long enough to see which one is working best.. So what works best for you?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Most the time I do working sets of 5 reps an then once a month I'll do 20 rep squats,

My legs aren't huge but they have good shape to them an I squat fairly heavy


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Why not alternate between both?

You'll probably find both have different benefits.

There's a lot of talk about which rep range is best for hypertrophy. Generally, it's given that anything under 5 is for strength, anything between 5 and 12 is for growth and anything over 12 is for endurance. Make of that what you will though - everybody is different.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Think you just answered your own question mate. Go back and try 10 for x amount of weeks then try less reps with larger load for x weeks.

I'm currently doing 5x5 but my leg session is generally high volume with all the different exercises.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

8-15 .


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Think you just answered your own question mate..


Considering that my question was "what works best for you?", I'm not sure if I did!

Would people agree that 15 reps is probably too much for growth?


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

L11 said:


> *Considering that my question was "what works best for you?", I'm not sure if I did! *
> 
> Would people agree that 15 reps is probably too much for growth?





L11 said:


> Yes I've searched, yes the search facility is ****.
> 
> Basically my legs are the one part of my body I just can't get to grow, they get stronger, but don't seem to grow! Now it's the general consensus that squats are best for leg mass, but what rep range is best? I've tried 10, I've tried 15, *but to be honest I've never stuck either of them out long enough to see which one is working best*.. So what works best for you?


Consistency was the message in my previous post mate.

I also told you what I do.

Oh and btw, your body does not know what a rep is or how much something weighs - it only knows intensity - intensity comes by time and tension. Apply about 40-60 seconds to each set.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

if i do 5 sets of squats starting heavy with low reps getting lighter and doing more reps each set is this good ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Why complicate things - bust your ass on 5 x 5 heavy squats making sure your form is very good then perform two to three sets of 10 reps after with lesser weight.

If you do this properly you will pretty much have to crawl out of the gym - chuck in a bit of calf work and leg training done.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

20 rep squats are evil! But work well.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I just do 6-12. Pretty standard, but its working. Try doing 1 legged leg press, found it great for working the inner sweep.


----------



## Galoot (Sep 11, 2012)

You ever done GVT on legs? it is properly grim but i've seen a lot of growth recently from it. 10x10 with 60 seconds rest should leave you in agony and growing fairly fast.

I also do another variation with 7 sets @ 20,20,15,15,10,10,10 which really sets my legs on fire and cos your bound to be using a lighter weight the first few sets really get some blood into the muscle and are good pre-exhasut sets


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I work between 1 and 6 reps. My legs are alright.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

why just squat,if you not seeing much results why not try leg press heavy and deep,


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I alternate between high reps 9 to 12 and low reps 5 to 8 doing one session of each per week.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

3/5 12/20 for me


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm also having a similar dilemma. Reading what people say on here I'm going to try a 8-10 rep range with progressively heavier weight to failure and then smash up a high rep day once or twice a month 10x10 or something like that?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

teardrop legs i want, been trying for ages on low reps, switched it up to High Volume and im seeing growth


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

dusher said:


> I just do 6-12. Pretty standard, but its working. Try doing 1 legged leg press, found it great for working the inner sweep.


Love single legged leg press. Gives a massive stretch to the hams and glutes.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

100 x 20kg


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

High reps for me. Fcuked around for months with 8-12. Yes i got stronger but didn't get the growth i wanted. I have found for *me*, my legs grow using 12-20 reps. I still do heavy low rep squats but until i really upped the reps i didnt grow optimally.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

piramidal like this: 15-12-10-8-6-6-4


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

GVT - 10 x 10 

Oh, bring a bucket!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Personally I like to do 5x5 then isolate the quads/hams then calfs, I do 8-12 reps and 4 sets on each group. Most of the time I do dead lifts after squats then isolate, I find that a nice change of pace too.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Single leg (bulgarian split) squats are murder.

Also Squats with chains / bands for a bit a variation.

I also cycle everywhere and I am seeing some seriously good developement in what has been a stubborn bodypart.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i do 6-7 rep squat sets but my 1st and last i drop set for another 12-15


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Most people will see better results from higher reps for a simple reason: it is easier to be more intense with a lighter weight. When you nail 18 reps on a squat you can pretty much bust your ass and get to the magic 20, however when you hit the wall at 3 reps, driving to 5 can be almost impossible.

Simply put most of you are unable to generate the mental strength and fortitude to really battle with the heavy weights.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Get stronger, then build mass on them.

5x5 for 6 weeks, then higher rep work 8-12 for 6 weeks.


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Why complicate things - bust your ass on 5 x 5 heavy squats making sure your form is very good then perform two to three sets of 10 reps after with lesser weight.
> 
> If you do this properly you will pretty much have to crawl out of the gym - chuck in a bit of calf work and leg training done.


This is pretty much simliar to mine. i have found that they r now growing at quite a rate over the last couple of months. but i also do deadlifts and farmers walk too during each week. my legs are getting hammered in different ways


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

i just work up to 1 heavy set of atg squats per time rep ranges from 1-15 and my legs are bigger than i want them to be tbh, takes the **** buying jeans but im not shredded so its ok, can lose some fat off them lol


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

5x5 front squats / hammy curls on leg day one.

3x15 back squats / 5,3,1 deads on leg day two.


----------

